# Programming



## jpx (Dec 30, 2004)

Has anyone heard of a programmer or program chip for a 2002 altima 2.5s and if so what kind of real gains can i expect.

Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Do a quick search for "chip" under the L31 2002+ Altima forum.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

jpx said:


> Has anyone heard of a programmer or program chip for a 2002 altima 2.5s and if so what kind of real gains can i expect.
> 
> Thanks



Let us know if you decide to try this. I'm curious to know what people are seeing.


----------

